

Show HN: Bluefin – Groovy DSL for Selenium tests - octix
https://bitbucket.org/bluefinqa/bluefin

======
octix
Hey guys, author here. After being a long time free-rider, I thought to give
back something useful.

Thanks for trying! Don't forget to check 'samples' dir. It should help you
make an opinion.

